# Aussie oil/gold ETFs?



## enuenu (4 July 2008)

Is there a stock on the ASX or managed fund you can buy that tracks a commodity price we see on the news every night? In the same way I can get an investment to track say the All Ords index with a Vanguard product for low fees, can I get one to track say the barrel price of oil or the gold price?

I have heard about ETFs but being a market newb don't really understand how they work. I have heard of US ETFs such as USO for oil. Then there are futures, is buying futures the way to do it? I have also heard of funds that in layman's terms are "polar" in nature (OILUP/OILDOWN)and are dissolved at a trigger point, you basically bet on a commodity goinng up or down.

What is the simplest way for an Aussie investor to invest in say the price of oil we see on the finance report on the new each night? I realize it is risky and won't be putting the house on it. I would prefer to keep my investment in Australia if practical.


----------



## IFocus (4 July 2008)

I use an Interactive Brokers account and trade the EFT's on the US exchanges. 

There are lots to chose from with high liquidity just takes a little time to work your way through it all and become familiar.


----------



## enuenu (4 July 2008)

What about Aussie EFTs? Maybe the USA or Canada is the way to go as these products are readily available there. I just thought keeping it all in Australia would make it all a lot simpler in terms of general paperwork and tax especially.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 July 2008)

There's GOLD that you can trade on the ASX. The name says it all - it's one tenth of an ounce of actual gold per "share" of the ETF I think. Just buy / sell like you would any other share through your normal broker.

I don't know of any ASX listed ones for oil though which is a shame.


----------



## enuenu (4 July 2008)

It seems to be looking like I will have to invest overseas to track the oil barrel price.


----------



## wesleysnipesjr (5 July 2008)

At an introductory CFD presentation run by the ASX i attended yesterday the presenter mentioned ASX Oil CFDs becoming available very shortly. This will be a great way to track movements in the price of oil.


----------



## thembi (25 November 2011)

A new etf on oil has been listed on the ASX under ticker code OOO. It's taken a while but its finally here.

Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## vishalt (4 December 2011)

thembi said:


> A new etf on oil has been listed on the ASX under ticker code OOO. It's taken a while but its finally here.
> 
> Has anyone used it yet?




Hi thembi - the provider of the ETF is BetaShares and more information is here - http://www.betashares.com.au/products/name/crude-oil-index-etf-currency-hedged/#each-resources

I'm trying to get a handle on how the ETF works exactly...


----------

